# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Chương Trình Du Lich Dịp Giáng Sinh và Năm Mới - Tour Du Lịch Tết 2012

## niemtinvn

Nhân dịp đón giáng sinh và chào năm mới 2012, Công ty du lịch Anz giới thiệu tới khách hàng các  chương trình du lịch trong và ngoài nước .

DU LỊCH TRONG NƯỚC

Đón Giáng Sinh Tại Sapa .


Đón giáng sinh tại Sapa.

Tận hưởng không khí se lạnh của mùa đông tại du lich Sapa, ngắm nhìn sắc màu rực rỡ trên chiếc váy hoa của thiếu nữ Dao đỏ, H’Mông xúng xính giữa bản Tả Van, Tả Phìn, bên cạnh đó là vẻ đẹp của thung lũng Mường Hoa, đỉnh Fansipan hùng vĩ cùng thác Bạc, Cầu Mây, nhà thờ Đá Sapa… Bỏ lại sau lưng ồn ào của phố thị, Sapa sẽ mang đến cho du khách không khí Giáng sinh và năm mới an lành cùng đất trời Tây Bắc vào xuân.

Du Lịch Đà Lạt :Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012 .

 Lễ hội hoa Đà Lạt 2012 diễn ra từ 30/12/2011 đến 3/1/2012 , trùng với thời điểm dịp tết dương lịch tại lễ hội ngoài chiêm ngưỡng các loài hoa đến nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới ,du khách được hòa mình lễ hội  :Big Grin: iễu hành xe hoa, cảnh diễn nghệ thuật, Biểu diễn ánh sáng laser ,Pháo hoa nghệ thuật, Đêm hội rượu vang……

Bên cạnh Festival hoa Đà Lạt là ngày hội Langbiang diễn ra từ 1 - 3/1/2012 cũng sẽ là một trong những điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp này. Du khách có thể xem Lễ hội cồng chiêng và ẩm thực Nam Tây Nguyên, thi leo núi chinh phục Langbiang đúng sáng ngày đầu năm...

DU LỊCH NƯỚC NGOÀI

Đón Giáng sinh tại Hàn Quốc.


Seoul du lich Han Quoc.

Lễ Giáng sinh ở xứ Kim Chi ( du lịch Hàn Quốc ) người Hàn dành nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi cùng gia đình, bạn bè. Đa số các phố mua sắm đều được trang hoàng với nhất nhiều đèn điện .Dòng Cheonggyecheon trở thành ngôi nhà của “Lễ hội ánh sáng” với hàng nghìn chiếc đèn lồng đủ mọi hình dáng, kiểu cách được treo bên trong và xung quanh khu vực Quảng trường Gwanghwamun ( du lịch Seoul). Tại quảng trường này còn thiết kế một sân trượt băng cực lớn dành cho du khách trổ tài suốt cả buổi với mức phí khá rẻ và thoải mái ngắm cung điện Gyeingbokgung phía sau lưng. Đến du lich Pusan, du khách có thể đến thăm chợ cá Jagalchi nằm ngay sát biển ,thưởng thức nhiều loại hải sản , ngắm những con tàu hay những chú hải âu bay lượn trên mặt biển.

 Đi du lich Han Quoc, du khách không thể không ghé thăm hòn đảo Jeju xinh đẹp mới đây cùng với du lich Ha Long lọt vào 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới mới. 

Với phong cảnh thanh bình, bờ biển tràn ngập nắng và gió. Du khách sẽ tham quan hang đá đầu rồng kỳ thú được hình thành từ những đợt phun nham thạch tạo ra nhiều khối đá với hình dáng độc đáo. Du khách có dịp nhận thấy xe buýt tự leo dốc mặc dù xe đã tắt máy khi đi trên con đường ma quái…

Du Lịch Châu Âu:


cánh đồng hoa Tulip du lich Ha Lan

Cũng trong dịp này công ty chúng tôi đang có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi khách hàng đi du lịch Châu Âu: Du lịch Anh Quốc, Du Lịch Pháp , Du Lịch Ý ,Du Lịch Đức .Khám phá nhiều điểm đến :Bảo tàng lịch sử tự nhiên,cầu Westminter,Tòa nhà quốc hội,Tháp chuông Big Ben, chiêm ngưỡng vẻ lộng lẫy của cung điện Versailles Pháp , đến nước Ý thăm các công trình kính công trình kiến trúc bằng đá hoành tráng, từ hoàng cung, quảng trường, tu viện, nhà thờ đến đấu trường đế chế La Mã. ….

Ngoài chương trình tham quan trên du khách sẽ cùng tham dự các bữa tiệc đêm giáng sinh vui vẻ, lãng mạn, tiệc giao thừa đón chào năm mới trong bầu không khí mới mẻ tại các vùng biển du lich Nha Trang, Du Lich Phu Quoc, Du Lich Con Dao và các tour nước ngoài du lich Singapore, du lich Campuchia, du lich Trung Quoc, du lich Thai Lan, du lich My, du lich Lao, Du lich Nhat Ban.

Liên Hệ Tư Vấn :
Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ
Địa chỉ : 71 Mai Hắc Ðế, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. 
Tel: (04) 3974 4405/3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407.
Hotline: 0942 .868 .677

----------


## congtydulich

Sắp tới giáng sinh rời không biết có tiền du lịch không đây,Hàn Quốc đẹp quá nhỉ

----------

